# Dot on Shaft



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope this is in the right place, the other forums did not fit...thanks

Just checked out the sunshine girling todays Toronto Sun and guess what she has a guitar and is also announcing a new Dot On Shaft store opening in Woodbridge, HWY [email protected] HWY 27.

Looking to drool over that Carparelli in black! 
Please also discuss your opinions of the guitars and if anyone has one lets have a short review.

http://www.dotonshaft.com/woodbridge.cfm

Not affiliated with the store, just passing the info.

Bev


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds good! I'll have to visit.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like they are carrying some intersting guitars.

I just received a really nice acoustic from George Rizsanyi and I see that they will be carrying a line of his guitars.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dem are some gorgeous guit-fiddles.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

saw that too......was more interested in the guitar.....lol.........hope every thing goes well for them.............


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a DOS guitar - this one, actually:
http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1382

I had it up for sale here a while back while I went on another buying binge...but no one bought it. And, of course, now I'm glad because I really do like this guitar. Even though it doesn't get the play it deserves, I try to pick it up and give it some love every now and again...and I'm glad I still have it!

It's just a very well made, nice looking and great playing instrument that was reasonably priced. What more could a guy ask for? (except maybe a dozen more of different variations).

And I think the main thing DOS has going for it is that the owner, Mike, is just a straight up, easy to deal with guy who really appreciates your business. For me, that goes a long way to being a happy customer.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thats a sharp guitar but is the fretboard actualy red?

Noticed the US price of $599 which is pretty good too.

Couple questions.
What is the neck shape like?
What is the hardware like?
Are those his own pickups and how do they sound.

Thanks
Bev


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I bought this one almost 2 years ago now. http://www.dotonshaft.com/product-details.cfm?id=1452 and I really like it. The pickups are great...it plays very nice and the finish and workmanship are top notch. Everyone that has played it has been very impressed.
As 1Putts said above, Mike is a fantastic guy to deal with and he seems to be doing things right.
There's a new Carperelli signature series S3 that I talked to him about a bit ago that sounded pretty sweet. He's got some Decarlo hand made beauties in right now that look amazing. Hand wound pickups and his own line of coated hand wound strings that I hope to try in the new year. Whatever I buy next will be from DOS.
I don't work for the company either but I consider Mike a friend and would love to get out east and see his stuff in person.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Stopped by today for a look around and was very impressed with the guitars, not your standard Gibson Fender shop.

The Krakens were just stunning, workmanship was the best I ever seen. The DOS guitars were excelent as well, if you thinking Studio try the Carpelli first. 

The Ba-Dasse guitars had an amazing finish and worth a second look when its not to mad in there.

Open house means lots of people, and some lovely ladies to look at too..No jokes!

If you can get down Sunday do so, you won't be disapointed. I will be heading back in a few weeks to spend some quality time.

Bev


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll admit that I've never heard anything about those brands (Kraken, DOS, Ba-Dasse). Are they chinese or korean made instruments with a store special branding?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Not sure but I do know the higher end guitars are hand made, where I don't know.
I also had the same questions but it was a bit to busy to have a chat with one of the guys. Going to stop back a bit later to find out all my answers.

Bev


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Thats a sharp guitar but is the fretboard actualy red?
> 
> Noticed the US price of $599 which is pretty good too.
> 
> ...


Yes, the fretboard is maple and also stained a light trans orange. It does look red in some of his photos...but it's orange.

The neck shape...I dunno. I'm very much a beginner (although I do own far too many guitars relative to my abilities and experience). I guess it's like a "C" shape. It has a nice, smooth almost unfinished feel to it.

The hardware is very good. I haven't changed a thing there (and I would in a second if i didn't like it).

The pickups are stock and sound fine to me. Again, I'd swap them out if I had any issues with them.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

pattste said:


> I'll admit that I've never heard anything about those brands (Kraken, DOS, Ba-Dasse). Are they chinese or korean made instruments with a store special branding?


Krakens are Korean. I've posted about them before.

http://www.krakenguitars.com/


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wasn't Dot on Shaft a plot device from a Carry On movie? 

EDIT: Why yes it was...

[youtube=Option]LCGGtMvhWMk[/youtube]


----------

